# Boer Goat in Labor...Questions!!!



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi All,
I have two Boer does, who were bred in late May-mid June (one girl is clearly two to three weeks behind the other, not liking the billy much!) and the first girl, Hannah, appears to be in labor. (Not eating her hay, nor feed, nor treats offered, not moving around much, standing with hind legs apart, then switching to standing with forelegs up on a 8" stand, leaking clear sticky fluid, mostly before and after she urinates. Question: She has mushy diarrhea falling down over her vulva, and the who area and tail are a mess. I've splashed her behind with water a few times to "clean" her off without messing with her vulva. Is diarrhea normal at this stage? 
Yes, newbie. Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It isn't the males fault when they come into heat. Loose stool is normal but not diarrhea.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

How long has she appeared to be in labor? Depending on the amount of time you want to make sure she isn't trying to develop milk fever or go hypocalcemic on you. Buying ketone strips from your everyday pharmacy store will let you know if she is okay. If they aren't eating for more than 12 hours or so I start to get really worried personally. These late term does can go downhill fast if you aren't careful. Another thought is if it's been a while since you think she started labor then you might worry about kids not being in the correct position. 

Best of luck and can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

The vet stopped on her way home and said all is progressing well. 12-24 hours more, she thought. Hannah took some grape leaves for a snack, and has been chewing on the salt/mineral block a lot today.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Once the kid/s are born, how long does it take before they should start suckling?


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

If she only has one, you want to get it on the teet ASAP, my Feta was nursing within 30 min. If she has more than one, waiting after delivery some won't hurt, if second delivery is taking it's time and she will let it nurse the stimulation will hurry the second ones delivery. Good luck, get camera ready!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Within 30 minutes they should be nursing.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

False alarm. Cervix is still closed and she has a fever, although is eating and drinking, unlike yesterday. Still oozing poop. Vet took blood, poop, milk samples, and gave her antibiotics. Fingers crossed it is nothing irreversible.  Should hear back in an hour or two.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any babies?


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Woke this morning to *three* babes, after treating her for ketosis all this week after my posting!! She was finally getting back to normal yesterday. Voila! Three little dudes. 2 x 7 lbs, one x 6 lbs. Mama was half laying on one. It was cold (47*) for NorCal this morning, and they had clean heads but were all shivering. We warmed them & dried them up with towels. I tied the umbilical cords with dental floss, cut them and dipped each in iodine. The one that was half under mama took a good few hours until it acted okay. We took some colostrum from the mom and fed it to him with a syringe, and then he totally perked up. All okay, but can't stand well. I went to Goodwill and gone old sweaters and made them each a sweater warmed from the sleeves. Mama is still taking 20ml x 2 qpr of propylene glycol per the vet. have increaed the grain ration and added in some sweet feed (very slowly) the past three days. Mama is thin. Such crazy stuff. Lola is due in 2 weeks, so now I have the ketone pee sticks to check her! ARGH!
Will check babes at 10:30, then bed.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

So, Mama lets the one who latch on nurse 1-2 minutes, then moves closer to the one not nursing. This normal?


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Congrats! Beautiful boys!! Sorry you had to go through such a hard week with the mama. I make mine sweaters too, with old wool hats with cut out holes hahaha. Post some pics of them in their sweaters, that is too cute! 

They should all be up and nursing on their own. Mine are up bouncing around within minutes of birth, and should all be latching on on their own. 

If not, try holding them and mama to let them eat. Just do it enough that you are sure they are getting enough to eat. That should give them a boost until they are strong enough to eat themselves. If that doesn't work, milking some off the mama to syringe or bottle feed will work too. Just until they figure it out on their own.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you. I've spent hours today making sure they each had a time to nurse, holding them up to her, and then also watching them each find her teats themselves. They are very splay-legged, and mostly end up nursing on their knees. They sometimes seem like they can do it, and sometimes get too tired. I have been worrying about how the ketosis could have effected each of them, so I've wanted to make sure they each get colostrum.
I've tried putting more hay down, and taking it down to the dirt...they seem to have trouble slipping regardless of the flooring!
They were also very cold and wet this morning until the sun hit and I could towel them off, and put them in the hay in the sunshiny warmth. Then they all perked up. Will they be okay tonight's at 47'F? They are in a 4-sided shelter with sheeting below and hog wire (open air) on 3 sides above 5', so they are fenced in and predator- safe but not enclosed like a barn would be to trap warmth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Selenium deficiency is more likely the culprit for the kids. Be prepared to supplement. Weigh the kids daily to make sure they are gaining.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

Have you tried selenium paste? It might be at the feed store, but I had to order mine. If you can't find that soon, vitamin E capsules broken and squirted in their mouths. 

The wobbly legs could be from that. I have only had it happen once to my big boer doe who had twin boys. Their legs would buckle the first few days. I had to hold mama and help them eat around the clock because they couldn't stand and eat enough. I couldn't get the paste in time, so I used the vitamin e capsules you get from the drug store. Just bite it and squirt it in their mouths. It's a sticky job, but it helped my two boys. I feel like I gave them a few capsules each a couple times a day for a few days, but it has been a while so I don't know the dosage.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are adorable!
I agree, it sounds like they are selenium deficient. I think you can either give them a shot of BoSe or as mentioned, selenium paste.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree as well.

They are adorable congrats.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Man they are cute! I would definitely try to insulate them more, and/or put a heat lamp on them. The last time my doe had triplets, one of them was weak and wobbly like that and I would milk some from mama at bed time, bring the weak babe inside in a box with towels, and bottle feed her during the night. Then I would put her back with her mama in the morning. I did that just for a few nights until she was walking around better. You can also mix some coffee with molasses and give them some of that to help give them a little energy boost a couple of times a day. Good luck! I hope they are hopping around soon, so you can get ready for your next kids!


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

So we made it through day 2. Gave them sub-q injections of BoSe and thiamine. by last night they seemed to be getting stronger. My sister helped me to get them three *really* good feedings from the mom at 2:30pm, 5pm, and 8:30pm. My nephew and neice checked them at a 6:30 (I was gone 2 hours) and some were feeding. I brought replacer down last night, but they all suckled from mama so long (us holding the two dudes that can't stand) and all fell asleep immediately. We tried to get them to take the bottle but they were seemingly satiated. 
Made a straw bale snuggle spot and they all piled in a corner, sweaters on for the night. (See photo) I'm heading down to see how they fared the night now. I feel like if I can keep them alive this week, chances will be good. Next goat (Lola) is getting a lot of attention now to try and prevent the ketosis.
Next questions: what if there are four kids? Lola is about 40% fatter than Hannah was...


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Another question: mama knocked over the replacer bottle last night into her dish, and then enthusiastically started slurping the milky mix. Weird or okay?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What cuties, congrats!
Her lapping up the replacer is ok.
I wouldn't use it they are likely getting enough, some replacers wreak havoc on their little systems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Regular whole milk is better to use as a supplement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

The vet wasn't convinced it is selenium/vit E deficiency and thinks floppy goat syndrome, so she tubed them and gave a little bicarbonate of soda with 1 oz of replacer. Can't tell if it was the shots Sunday, my helping them nurse A LOT yesterday and this morning, or the bicarb today, but they are doing much better! One can walk around reasonably well, one can stand to nurse and take a few steps, and one can get on his front feet--still having trouble with back legs, but getting better. Jeesh. I'm hopeful that if I can get them through the first week, they'll be okay.
I'm hoping for only two babes from Lola, but she is as big as a small cow. We'll see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those legs say selenium deficiency. You can get oral selenium without the vet.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Is your vet very experienced with goats? These TGS experts have some incredibly good advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice and i agree with selenium deficiency and the vet being wrong.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Two boys are walking on their own. One is still dragging his hind legs. Should i give another BoSe sub-Q? Or, tomorrow the Kaeco Selenium And Vitamin E Gel is supposed to arrive, so i could give that instead. If the gel, how much? It says newborn 2ml...but he got the BoSe shot Sunday. Does that matter?? Thanks so much!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If you just gave BoSe Sunday then I would wait a bit until giving anything else. How much did you give?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree wait. It can take a week before they respond depending on severity.

You can try to brace the legs so it will help them. But make sure it isn't too tight and supports the weak area's. Make sure the kid can get up and lay down easily.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Oops, wish I had seen this. Gave the sub-q BoSe this morning. The University papers seem to say to give it again after 3 days, so that is the protocol I was following. He finally took a bottle and I got 4 oz into him. He's nursing from mama, but not enough.

On the positive side, Lola, the other goat, gave birth to two very healthy weight 8lb 8oz and 8lb 6oz boys at 1pm today! Both popped up and started to nurse right away, and are walking around just fine







. At least now I understand what healthy kids should look like!


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

So, the first mama walks back to the babies when they cry, lets them nurse for a minute or two, then walks away. If they are sleeping, sometimes she nudges them to wake up and nurse, but then walks away again after a minute or two. The two healthier guys pop right on whenever they can, so are nursing frequently, just not for very long, it seems. Is this all normal? I've been letter her in the pasture for an hour or two at a time, then back locked in with kids an hour or two. Seem like an okay plan?

Also she was adamant about keeping the other pregnant goat away from her kids this morning. When can i let both mamas and all five babies out together? These mamas are sisters and are always together, otherwise...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Frequent, short nursing are totally normal. I would go ahead and put everyone together. I've never had trouble doing it that way.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

I'e got the 12 x 14 stall divided into two sections at this point. Should I keep that for them at night to have their own spaces? I have too many coyotes around to feel okay leaving them out, even though they are behind horse fencing and i have two big dogs who patrol the property (not flock guardians, so they are not with the goats). I was thinking I should keep them locked up at night for 4-6 weeks, or more depending on their size and coyote pressure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is fine to lock them up at night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

The kids are adorable.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

Lost the sickly one last night. Sigh.
On a happier note, the two remaining triplets are doing great and starting to play. the two bruiser boys from yesterday are doing great. One gained 8oz and one 6 oz. Seems good. they are 40% bigger than the other two. I'll let them all out together tomorrow and watch to make sure the mamas play nice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am very sorry for the loss.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry you lost one


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

It's sad, especially as i had just starting thinking maybe he was going to make it. 

Hannah (triplets from Saturday) walked into Lola's side (twins Weds) when I was cleaning and turned the other way. She wanted to see what Lola was eating. I turned around and saw that when one of Lola's babies walked over to sniff her, she butted it over! I quickly got her out. I am worried she'll be aggressive with her sister's babies. Or will they just move around the pasture keeping their own babes by them and ignore each other? I certainly don't want any injured babes...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some mama's are mean to other kids who get too close, I hate when they do that. But some do this to say, get away from the udder, I only give my milk to my kids.


----------

